# ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*4. فكيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله، وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة؟
5. فإن كان القمر لا يضيء، والكواكب غير نقية في عينيه،
6. فكم بالحري الإنسان الرمة وابن آدم الدود؟»
ايوب 25


فإن كان القمر لا يضيء والكواب غير نقية في عينة 

ما المقصود من هذا النص 
*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> *4. فكيف يتبرر الإنسان عند الله، وكيف يزكو مولود المرأة؟
> 5. فإن كان القمر لا يضيء، والكواكب غير نقية في عينيه،
> 6. فكم بالحري الإنسان الرمة وابن آدم الدود؟»
> ايوب 25
> ...



*هذا كلام بلدد الشوحى وهو بيرد على ايوب وبيقوله انه لايصلح ان نعاتب الله او نلومه لان الانسان خاطى ومولود بالفساد فكيف يعاتب الغير طاهر من هو كلى القداسة والطهر 
ثم ليوضح مدى قداسة الله يقول له انه حتى القمر والكواكب المضيئة فى نظرنا فهى امام قداسة الله ونوره تصبح مظلمة 
لان الله نور ولايوجد اعلى من نور وقداسة الله حتى النجوم المضيئة ليست بقداسة وطهارة ونور الله الكلى القداسة 
هى مقارنة ,عندما تضع شيئا كبيا فى الحجم فى المقارنة مع شئ اخر اكبر منه حجما يصبح هذا الشئ الكبير صغيرا بالمقارنة مع حجم الشئ الاخر 

*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



Nancy2 قال:


> *هذا كلام بلدد الشوحى وهو بيرد على ايوب وبيقوله انه لايصلح ان نعاتب الله او نلومه لان الانسان خاطى ومولود بالفساد فكيف يعاتب الغير طاهر من هو كلى القداسة والطهر
> ثم ليوضح مدى قداسة الله يقول له انه حتى القمر والكواكب المضيئة فى نظرنا فهى امام قداسة الله ونوره تصبح مظلمة
> لان الله نور ولايوجد اعلى من نور وقداسة الله حتى النجوم المضيئة ليست بقداسة وطهارة ونور الله الكلى القداسة
> هى مقارنة ,عندما تضع شيئا كبيا فى الحجم فى المقارنة مع شئ اخر اكبر منه حجما يصبح هذا الشئ الكبير صغيرا بالمقارنة مع حجم الشئ الاخر
> ...



بلدد الشوحي لا يتحدث عن نور الله لا من قريب ولا بعيد مش عارف حضرتك اقحمتي نور الله في الموضوع ليه ؟ !!
بلدد الشوحي يتكلم عن خطيئة الانسان وانه غير نقي وبعدين بيقول حتى الكواكب غير نقية في نظر الرب

الكواكب غير نقية في عينيه ؟ ! 

طيب لماذا الكواكب غير نقية في عيني الرب هل اخطأت الكواكب ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




> بلدد الشوحي لا يتحدث عن نور الله لا من قريب ولا بعيد مش عارف حضرتك اقحمتي نور الله في الموضوع ليه ؟ !!


*
الأيات 2-3:-* *"السلطان والهيبة عنده هو صانع السلام في اعاليه، هل من عدد لجنوده وعلى  من لا يشرق نوره".


**3. الكواكب ليست طاهرة في عينيه*

*هُوَذَا  نَفْسُ الْقَمَرِ لاَ يُضِيءُ،*
*وَالْكَوَاكِبُ غَيْرُ نَقِيَّةٍ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ [5].*
بالرغم من  جمال القمر وكل الكواكب، لكنها في حقيقتها أحجار لا تحمل نورًا ولا جمالاً في  ذاتها، لو لم تنعكس أشعة الشمس عليها. هكذا الكنيسة، أي القمر، والمؤمنون أيضًا، أي  الكواكب، لا جمال لهم إلا بإشراق شمس البرّ عليهم ليبدد كل أثرٍ للظلمة، ويعكس  بهاءه عليهم. قيل عن المؤمنين الحقيقيين والكارزين: "والفاهمون  يضيئون كضياء الجلد والذين ردوا كثيرين إلى البرّ كالكواكب إلى أبد الدهور" (دا 12:  3).
خارج نعمة  الله يصير القمر مظلمًا عاجزًا عن الإضاءة، وتُحسب الكواكب غير طاهرة. وكما يقول  إشعياء النبي: "ويخجل القمر وتخزى الشمس، لأن رب الجنود قد ملك في جبل صهيون وفي  أورشليم " (إش 24:23). 
يرى  *العلامة أوريجينوس*[11] أن القمر  والكواكب هنا تشير إلى كائنات عاقلة يُصدر لها الرب وصايا (إش 12:45) قابلة للتقدم  كما للسقوط.
v  ماذا يعني  *بالقمر* سوى الكنيسة كلها معًا، وماذا يعني *بال**كواكب* إلا نفوس  الكثيرين الذين يعيشون بالاستقامة؟ وسط ممارسات الناس الأشرار هم بارزون بالفضائل  النادرة، كما لو كانت تنير وسط ظلمة الليل. هكذا يقول بولس أيضًا لتلاميذه: "تضيئون  بينهم مثل أنوارٍ في العالم" (في 15:2). ويقصد بلقب "*ال**كواكب*"  المختارين، يخبرنا مرة أخرى بولس ذلك بقوله: "فإن نجمًا يمتاز عن نجمٍ في المجد" (1  كو 41:15). هكذا "لا يضيء القمر، والكواكب ليست طاهرة  في عينيه". ليست الكنيسة المقدسة بقوتها تضيء في عجائب كثيرة هكذا، ما لم تسقط  عليها أمطار النعمة المحٌصنة، ولا أذهان الكثيرين الذين يعيشون باستقامة طاهرة من  دنس الممارسات الخاطئة لو أنهم دينوا خارج الحنو (الإلهي). ففي عيني الديان الحازم  كل فرد دنس خلال ميله للفساد، ما لم تنزع  نعمة (الله) الإنسان  من هذا السقوط يومًًا فيومًًا.
*البابا  غريغوريوس (الكبير)*
v  لتنصت  آذانكم من الآن إلى الصوت المجيد الذي ستتغنى به الملائكة بسبب خلاصكم قائلة: "طوبى  للذي غفر إثمه وسُترت خطيته"[12].  وذلك عندما *تدخلون ككواكب الكنيسة* *المتألقة جسدًا ومتلألئة نفسًا*.  
عظيم هو  العماد الذي يوهب لكم، فإنه عتق الأسرى، غفران المعاصي، موت الخطية، ميلاد جديد  للنفس، ثوب النور، ختم مقدس لا ينفك، مركبة للسماوات، بهجة الفردوس، ترحيب في  الملكوت، عطية التبنّي! لكن احذروا، فإنه توجد حيَّة في الخارج تترقب المارين.  احترسوا لئلا تلدغكم بلدغات عدم الإيمان. 
إنها إذ ترى  كثيرين يتقبلون الخلاص تلتمس أن تبتلعه منهم (1 بط 5: 8)[13].
*القديس  كيرلس الأورشليمي *
v   لا يوجد قط  من هو بلا خطية. *"الكواكب ذاتها غير طاهرة بعينيه*"، وكل خليقة ترتعب عند  مجيء الرب... يوجد تفسير آخر وهو أن "كل" لا تشير إلى الجميع بل إلى أولئك الذين هم  موضوع الجدال. وذلك كما يقول قائل: "كل المواطنين صرخوا"، لا يعني بهذا أنه لم يوجد  أحد قط صامت، وإنما قيل هذا عن الغالبية التي تطغي على الأقلية[14].
*القديس  جيروم*
v   ليس إنسان  بلا خطية سواء كانت حياته يومًا واحدًا أو عاش سنوات طويلة. فإن كانت الكواكب نفسها  ليست بطاهرة في عيني الله، كم بالأكثر الدودة والفساد هذا الذي صار عليه من خضعوا  لخطية عصيان آدم؟[15]
*القديس  أغسطينوس*
v  أليس بصالح  ذاك الذي رفع الأرض إلى سماء حتى أن الكواكب المتلألئة المصاحبة له تعكس مجده في  السماء كما في مرآة، هكذا طغمات الرسل والشهداء والكهنة يشرقون مثل كواكب مجيدة،  وتهب نورًا للعالم؟[16]


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> بلدد الشوحي لا يتحدث عن نور الله لا من قريب ولا بعيد مش عارف حضرتك اقحمتي نور الله في الموضوع ليه ؟ !!
> بلدد الشوحي يتكلم عن خطيئة الانسان وانه غير نقي وبعدين بيقول حتى الكواكب غير نقية في نظر الرب
> 
> الكواكب غير نقية في عينيه ؟ !
> ...



*اقحمت ايه يا اخ  اين الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟
انا عارفه انه بيتكلم عن خطية الانسان وقولتلك ان بلدد هنا بيعاتب ايوب وبيقوله ازاى تعاتب الله القدوس وانت انسان خاطى وفاسد 
من له الحق فى ان يعاتب الله الكلى القداسة 
اذا كانت الكواكب غير نقية امامه بسبب قداسته فما بالك بالانسان الفاسد 
لانه لايوجد احد طاهر كليا امام الله لان الله هو الطهر والقداسة 
المطلقة هذا مايحدث عندما تقارن المحدود بالمطلق 
نقاوة  الكواكب وطهرها هى محدودة بالنسبة لقداسة الله وطهره المطلق 
وعلشان تفهم هات الكلام من اوله بلدد الشوحى بيقوله ايه فى الايات اللى قبلها 

*
*2 «السُّلْطَانُ وَالْهَيْبَةُ عِنْدَهُ. هُوَ صَانِعُ السَّلاَمِ فِي أَعَالِيهِ.*
*3 هَلْ مِنْ عَدَدٍ لِجُنُودِهِ؟ وَعَلَى مَنْ لاَ يُشْرِقُ نُورُهُ؟*

 *بيتكلم عن سلطان الله وعظمته انه لايوجد مثيل لسلطانه وفى النهاية بيقول انه لايوجد مثيل لقداسته 
فكيف يتبرر الانسان الخاطى امام كلى القداسة وكيف يتجرأ ويعاتبه وهو خاطى نجس *؟؟؟؟؟*
*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



Nancy2 قال:


> *اقحمت ايه يا اخ  اين الحقيقة ؟؟؟؟
> انا عارفه انه بيتكلم عن خطية الانسان وقولتلك ان بلدد هنا بيعاتب ايوب وبيقوله ازاى تعاتب الله القدوس وانت انسان خاطى وفاسد
> من له الحق فى ان يعاتب الله الكلى القداسة
> اذا كانت الكواكب غير نقية امامه بسبب قداسته فما بالك بالانسان الفاسد
> ...



طيب الانسان وعارفين انه خاطيء ونجس
والكواكب كونها انها غير نقية في نظر الرب 


> *نقاوة  الكواكب وطهرها هى محدودة بالنسبة لقداسة الله وطهره المطلق*


اقدر افهم من كدة ان اي حاجه ربنا هيخلقها لا يمكن مقارنتها بربنا لانها الرب نفسه هوه الي هيخلقها محدودة وغير نقية ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> اقدر افهم من كدة ان اي حاجه ربنا هيخلقها لا يمكن مقارنتها بربنا لانها الرب نفسه هوه الي هيخلقها محدودة وغير نقية ؟



*مش هيخلقها غير نقية لا يمكن لسبب منطقى ان الله نفسه هو مصدر النقاوة والقداسة المطلقة يبقى ازاى صاحب القداسة المطلقة يخلق حاجة مش نقية ؟
ولكن الله هو المطلق فى كل شئ ,يعنى عندما اتحدث عن عدل الله انا اتحدث عن صفة العدل فى مطلقها عندما اتحدث عن رحمة الله اتحدث عنها فى مطلقها لان الله كل صفاته مطلقة وهو مصدر العدل والرحمة والنور والقداسة والطهر وكل القيم العليا المطلقة 
اما الخليقة فهى نقية لان الذى خلقها نقى وقدوس ولكن فى النهاية كل الخليقة محدودة وكل قيمها محدودة بالمقارنة بمن هو مطلق فى كل قيمه اللى هو الله 

ومن الطبيعى ان الله يكون اعلى وانقى واقدس من كل الخليقة لان هو الخالق ده اولا وثانيا لو كان فى شئ اعلى او انقى منه او حتى مساوى له فى القداسة اذا يصبح هو ليس اله لان الله مفروض ان يكون هو مصدر كل هذة الاشياء فى صورتها الاعلى المطلقة 

اتمنى اكون قدرت اوصلك المعنى 
*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



Nancy2 قال:


> *مش هيخلقها غير نقية لا يمكن لسبب منطقى ان الله نفسه هو مصدر النقاوة والقداسة المطلقة يبقى ازاى صاحب القداسة المطلقة يخلق حاجة مش نقية ؟
> ولكن الله هو المطلق فى كل شئ ,يعنى عندما اتحدث عن عدل الله انا اتحدث عن صفة العدل فى مطلقها عندما اتحدث عن رحمة الله اتحدث عنها فى مطلقها لان الله كل صفاته مطلقة وهو مصدر العدل والرحمة والنور والقداسة والطهر وكل القيم العليا المطلقة
> اما الخليقة فهى نقية لان الذى خلقها نقى وقدوس ولكن فى النهاية كل الخليقة محدودة وكل قيمها محدودة بالمقارنة بمن هو مطلق فى كل قيمه اللى هو الله
> 
> ...





وانتي يا نانسي ربنا خلقك نقية ؟ ! الجواب بالتأكيد لا

يبقى ازاي بتقولي ان المخلقوات نقية لان الي خلقها نقي ؟ 

لان مفهوم النقاوة الي فهمته من النصوص دي معناه هل خاطيء ام غير خاطيء فلو كان  خاطيء يبقى مساوي انه غير نقي والعكس صحيح


وبعدين بردو انا مش فاهم حضرتك جبتي المحدود واللا محدود على اساس ايه ؟ 

هوه انا بقولك الانسان بيطير مثلا ولا بقولك النجوم بتكلم ولا عندها ودان بتسمع عشان نقولي محدود وغير محدود 
وجه المقارنة ليس في القدرة بل وجه المقارنة هنا الخطيئة = غير النقاء 

يعني ربنا بيقارن نفسه من جهة والانسان والكواكب والقمر من جهة اخرى ووجه المقارنة هي الخطيئة (الغير نقاوة)

والي فهمته بردو من تعليق اخونا دراجون

أن ربنا بيقول ان الانسان خاطيء وكلنا عارفين ليه ولو حتى عاش يوم واحد بس ولسه مولود من امه بردوا هيكون خاطيء لكن في النقطة دي اكيد مش عارفين ليه ونفس الكلام ينطبق حتى الكواكب والقمر بردو خاطيء في نظر الرب رغم اننا مش عارفين ليه اخطئوا اصلا ولا ايه خطيئتهم والمقصود الي فهمته ان اي مخلوق في نظر الرب هو غير نقي وخاطيء

وشكرا يا نانسي وشكرا لاخويا دراجون بردو


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*

*بردو بعد كل الكلام ده بنرجع تانى لنقطة الصفر 
اولا ده كلام بلدد الشوحى لايوب الله مقارنش نفسه بحد هنا بلدد الشوحى هو اللى بيشرح لايوب 

ثانيا : ايوة الله خلق الانسان نقى فى حالة البراءة الله خلق ادم نقى وطاهر ولكن لما سقط ادم فى الخطية ضاعت الطهارة وسقطت معاه كل الخليقة 
واما انا فأنا مش مخلوقة انا مولودة وورثت الخطية من ادم وحواء اجدادى 

افتكر كلامى عن المحدود والمطلق وليس اللا محدود واضح ليس له علاقة لا بالطيران ولا العوم 
انا بتكلم عن قيم عليا ,الله مطلق فى قيمه فى الرحمة والمحبة والعدل والقداسة لانه هو مصدرهم اى شئ مخلوق بيكون محدود فى كل شئ حتى فى القيم بتاعته انا متكلمتش عن القدرة خالص ولا الطيران ولا العوم 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



> وانتي يا نانسي ربنا خلقك نقية ؟ ! الجواب بالتأكيد لا
> يبقى ازاي بتقولي ان المخلقوات نقية لان الي خلقها نقي ؟


ان كنت تقصد النقاوة من الخطية ، فطبعا الله خلق الانسان نقى ، ولكن الانسان افسد طبيعته بنفسه . كالابن الضال الذى ذهب ليأكل من خرنوب الخنازير بعد ان كان يأكل من مائدة والده

ان كنت تقصد ان النقاء هو عدم وجود ثغرات او عيوب فى الخلقة ، فهذا صحيح ، فالله خلق ادم للخلود ، وبسبب ادم وفعله ، دخل الموت لحياة الانسان واصبح الانسان فانى بعد ان كان مُعد للخلود .



> لان مفهوم النقاوة الي فهمته من النصوص دي معناه هل خاطيء ام غير خاطيء فلو كان خاطيء يبقى مساوي انه غير نقي والعكس صحيح
> 
> 
> وبعدين بردو انا مش فاهم حضرتك جبتي المحدود واللا محدود على اساس ايه ؟
> ...


عندما نقول ان الطبيعة جميلة ، فهل نقصد ان الطبيعة حلوة ومسمسمة وعملة ضفيرة !؟
لأ طبعا

كلمة النقاء بمعنى عدم وجود خطية ، هو مقياس للعاقل اى للانسان
اما عندما نتكلم عن الجماد ، كالكواكب ، فالكواكب ليست كينونات حية كى تخطئ ، فللنقاء هنا معنى مختلف ويقصد بيها الجمال او العظمة .

بالنسبة لنا الطبيعة هو شئ خرافى ، وعندما نتأمل فى الفضاء وحده ، فنحن نشعر بالصغر . اما الله خالق الفضاء ، فالفضاء بالنسبة له هو ليس خارق الجمال او ما شابه . فالخالق هو اتم من المخلوق وهذا منطقى .
هذا هو سياق النص الذى لم تنتبه له .

ففى نفس السفر 
اقرأ وتأمل جيدا


*Job 4:17 *
​​أَالإِنْسَانُ أَبَرُّ مِنَ اللهِ؟ أَمِ الرَّجُلُ أَطْهَرُ مِنْ خَالِقِهِ؟ *Job 4:18*هُوَذَا عَبِيدُهُ لاَ يَأْتَمِنُهُمْ، وَإِلَى مَلاَئِكَتِهِ يَنْسِبُ حَمَاقَةً، *Job 4:19*فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ سُكَّانُ بُيُوتٍ مِنْ طِينٍ، الَّذِينَ أَسَاسُهُمْ فِي التُّرَابِ، وَيُسْحَقُونَ مِثْلَ الْعُثِّ؟ *Job 4:20*بَيْنَ الصَّبَاحِ وَالْمَسَاءِ يُحَطَّمُونَ. بِدُونِ مُنْتَبِهٍ إِلَيْهِمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ يَبِيدُونَ. *Job 4:21*أَمَا انْتُزِعَتْ مِنْهُمْ طُنُبُهُمْ؟ يَمُوتُونَ بِلاَ حِكْمَةٍ.​ 

ايوب كان يظن انه بار بشكل كامل ، فكان يقدم الذبائح عن اولاده ، ولم يقدم عن نفسه (ايوب 1) ، سمح الله بوضعه فى التجربة ، وعندما تعرض للتجربة الشديدة ظهر بره الغير الكامل وضعفه ، واحتياجه لبر الكامل ، اى مخلص الهى .​ 


هذا هو مجمل وهدف السفر .​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



Nancy2 قال:


> *بردو بعد كل الكلام ده بنرجع تانى لنقطة الصفر
> اولا ده كلام بلدد الشوحى لايوب الله مقارنش نفسه بحد هنا بلدد الشوحى هو اللى بيشرح لايوب
> 
> ثانيا : ايوة الله خلق الانسان نقى فى حالة البراءة الله خلق ادم نقى وطاهر ولكن لما سقط ادم فى الخطية ضاعت الطهارة وسقطت معاه كل الخليقة
> ...





> فطبعا الله خلق الانسان نقى


اختي نانسي واخويا ابن الملك 

ممكن الدليل على الكلام الي متعلم بالاحمر ده ؟؟؟ انا اول مرة في حياتي اسمع الكلام ده

يا ريت تديني دليل من الكتاب المقدس 

1- *الله خلق الانسان نقى فى حالة البراءة الله خلق ادم نقى وطاهر*
2- *انا فأنا مش مخلوقة *


----------



## bob (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> اختي نانسي واخويا ابن الملك
> 
> ممكن الدليل على الكلام الي متعلم بالاحمر ده ؟؟؟ انا اول مرة في حياتي اسمع الكلام ده
> 
> ...


*1- خلق الله حسن
وَرَاى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَاذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدّا. تكوين 31:1
2- انت نفسك مولود مش مخلوق اللي اتخلق كان ادم لانه اول الخليقة*


----------



## Desert Rose (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> 1- *الله خلق الانسان نقى فى حالة البراءة الله خلق ادم نقى وطاهر*
> 2- *انا فأنا مش مخلوقة *



*نعم الله خلق ادم فى سفر التكوين اقراه على صورته وشبهه على صورة الله يعنى نقى وطاهر لكن الانسان سقط فى الخطية وفقد الطهارة 

نعم انا مش مخلوقة زى ادم انا مولودة نتيجة التكاثر الطبيعى فى البشر انا كان قصدى افهمك انى احمل الطبيعة الفاسدة والخطية لانى ورثتها بالولادة من اجدادى ادم وحواء فانا مش مخلوقة مثل ادم لكن هذا لايعنى انى لست على صورة الله ايضا ولكن الخطية شوهت هذة الصورة ولذلك جاء المسيح ليعيد هذة الصورة ويعيدنى لعلاقة حقيقية مع الله 
*


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: استفسار بسيط2*



bob قال:


> *1- خلق الله حسن
> وَرَاى اللهُ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَهُ فَاذَا هُوَ حَسَنٌ جِدّا. تكوين 31:1
> 2- انت نفسك مولود مش مخلوق اللي اتخلق كان ادم لانه اول الخليقة*




[FONT=&quot]ربنا خلق النجوم ورأى ان حسن
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]16[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الأَكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ، وَالنُّورَ الأَصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ، وَالنُّجُومَ. 17وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، 18وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ، وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ. وَرَأَى اللهُ ذلِكَ أَنَّهُ حَسَنٌ[/FONT]

وبعدين على لسان بلدد الشوحي
*5. فإن كان القمر لا يضيء، والكواكب غير نقية في عينيه،*

في الاول رأى الله انه حسن .. وفي الثانية الكواكب غير نقية في نظره
اذن حسن ليس معناها انها غير نقية فكون ربنا خلق الانسان حسن فغير النقاء نفسه يقطع تحت بند الخلق الحسن لأن ربنا خلقنا بهذه الكيفية اننا نخطيء وده في حد ذاته خلق حسن بالنسبة للرب 


النقطة التانية مازلت في انتظار دليل على اني مولود فقط ولست مخلوق 
مع العلم ان فيه اكثر من دليل في الكتاب المقدس ربنا بيقول انه خالقنا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر 

هلم نسجد ونركع ونجثو امام الرب خالقنا.
مزامير 95 : 6


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

مجرد تعليق صغير ، قبل قراءة المداخلات لكثرتها ، بعد إذنكم

وهى أن كلمة خلق ، عند الفلاسفة - وليس فى الكتاب المقدس - تعنى إنشاء الشيئ من العدم ، بينما إنشاء الشيئ من مادة موجودة فعلاً فلا يسمونها خلقاً بل تصنيعاً

ومع أن هذه التسميات لم يقل بها الكتاب المقدس ، ولكننا لا نتداخل فيها لأنها خارج إهتماماتنا

ولكن فى حالة خلق الله ، فإنه أولاً خلق المادة من العدم ، وخلق الحياة من العدم

ثم بعد ذلك خلق بعض المخلوقات من هذه المادة التى سبق وأن خلقها هو ، فإنه لم يصنعها من مادة ليس له علاقة بها ، بل من مادة هو خالقها 

+++ لذلك ، فالكتاب المقدس يقول أننا خليقته ، ليس بمعنى أنه خلقنا من العدم - بحسب مقولات الفلاسفة - بل بمعن أنه يخلق من خلقته السابقة  ، فعلى كل الأحوال فإنه هو الخالق

فإنه هو الذى خلق الأرض وترابها ومائها وكل ماعليها
ثم من هذه المواد خلق الإنسان الأول ، ثم منه خلق حواء ، ثم منهما خلق نسلهما بحسب قدرته هو وحده

+++ لذلك فإننا خليقته ، بحسب قول الكتاب ، وهو ما لا يتعارض أيضاً مع أقوال الفلاسفة ، إن وضعنا فى حسباننا أنه هو الخالق للمادة التى خلق منها بعد ذلك كل ما خلق


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

شكرا للسائل وشكرا للاخ المجيب


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

أما عن الموضوع ذاته ، فكثلما قال إخوتى ، فإن القائل هنا هو واحد من الذين جاءوا ليعزوا أيوب فى محنته ، ولكنهم تطاولوا عليه وأتعبوه ، ووضعوا فوق ثقله ثقلاً

فليس كل ما يقال  على ألسنة البعض فى الكتاب المقدس هو حقائق ، بل قد يكون فيه أقوالاً للأشرار ، يطعنون فيها فى القديسين ، فيجب أن نعرف أولاً ما هو الموضوع ومن هو القائل 

فلا يجب أبداً قطع عبارة من وسط سياقها ، بل يجب أخذ المعنى فى سياقه الذى جاء فيه

وحتى عند سيادتك ، تتعرضون لمن يقول : لا تقربوا الصلاة ، إذ يفصلها عن سياقها


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> مجرد تعليق صغير ، قبل قراءة المداخلات لكثرتها ، بعد إذنكم
> 
> وهى أن كلمة خلق ، عند الفلاسفة - وليس فى الكتاب المقدس - تعنى إنشاء الشيئ من العدم ، بينما إنشاء الشيئ من مادة موجودة فعلاً فلا يسمونها خلقاً بل تصنيعاً
> 
> ...



شكرا جدا يا اخويا مكرم على اجابتك القيمة جدا اعتقد ان اختي نانسي كانت بتجادل لمجرد الجدال بدون دليل ولو عندها الدليل مازلت في انتظاره

طيب بعد اذن حضرتك ممكن تكمل اجابة السؤال الاساسي 

ايه المقصود ان الكواكب غير نقية في عيني الرب ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

معذرة ، فتكملة إجابتى جاءت قبلما يتيسر لك الوقت لقراءتها ، بسبب تواتر المداخلات بسرعة ، وهى أعلاه

أما عن سبب الإعتراض على كلمة الخلق ، فقد أوضحته سابقاً ، وذكرت أننى لا أتدخل فيه


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أما عن الموضوع ذاته ، فكثلما قال إخوتى ، فإن القائل هنا هو واحد من الذين جاءوا ليعزوا أيوب فى محنته ، ولكنهم تطاولوا عليه وأتعبوه ، ووضعوا فوق ثقله ثقلاً
> 
> فليس كل ما يقال  على ألسنة البعض فى الكتاب المقدس هو حقائق ، بل قد يكون فيه أقوالاً للأشرار ، يطعنون فيها فى القديسين ، فيجب أن نعرف أولاً ما هو الموضوع ومن هو القائل
> 
> ...



هل معنى كلامك ان كلام بلدد الشوحي لأيوب كان تحت تصنيف اقوال الاشرار ؟ رغم انه لا يمتلك اي شر فيه بل على العكس فهو تمجيد لله على قدر فهمي ولو كان غير كذلك فأرجو أن توضح لي 

وحضرتك بردو مجوتش على سؤالي 

ما معنى أن الكواكب غير نقية في عيني الرب ؟ هل اخطأت الكواكب ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

لم أقل أنه من الأشرار

بل قلت أنه ليس كل ما يقال يؤخذ بدون نظر إلى ظروفه ، فقد يكون القائل من الأشرار ويتهم أحد القديسين ،قلت ذلك للتحذير من خطورة عدم التدقيق فى فهم النص وظروفه ، وليس بمعنى إتهام أصدقاء أيوب بما ليس فيهم

فإنهم أناس أشراف ومملوئين فهماً وعقلاً

ولكنهم فى بعض أقوالهم تخطوا الحدود ضد أيوب ، ليس من بهدف شرير ، ولكن بهدف تبرير الله ، حتى أنهم إتهموا أيوب بما لم يفعله ، بغرض تبرير الله


ولكن الله لا يقبل تبريره بالكذب ولا عن طريق إلصاق التهم بالأبرياء

لذلك فإن الله وبَّخهم ، ليس بصفتهم أشرار ـ ولكن بصفتهم إتبعوا الإنحياز من أجل إنصافه ، وهو ما لا يقبله

++++ لذلك ، فإن إستنتاج سيادتك بأننى قلت بأنهم أشرر ، لم يكن إستنتاجاً صحيحاً 

+++ ونعود لأصل الموضوع ، وهو أن ما قاله هؤلاء ، بالرغم من إمتلائه حكمة ، لا يؤخذ بصفته أقوال الله (بدليل أن الله وبَّخهم على بعض ما فيه ، وليس كله بالطبع) ، بل يؤخذ بصفته أقوال أناس حكماء ولديهم معرفة جيدة بالله ، ولكنها منقوصة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

أما عن قصده من كلامه 

فلا يمكن أن يكون أن الكواكب شريرة ، لأن الشر هو من الخطية ، وليس فى مقدور الجماد أن يصنع خطية ، وبالتالى فلا يمكن أن يكون معنى كلامه هكذا

بل إن معناه يؤخذ - مثلما قلنا - من سياقه

فإنه يقارن بين أيوب وبين الله ، لكى يُظهر لأيوب ضعفه - وهو محق فى هذا - فيقول أن أى شيئ فى الوجود لا يُقارن بنقاء الله وعدم وجود عيب فيه ، بل إن الكواكب العظيمة جداً هكذا ، لا تساوى شيئاً بالمقارنة ببهاء وعظمة ومجد الله

فلعله (كمجرد إستنتاج ) يقارن بين الله الغير متغير وليس عنده ظل دوران ، وبين الكواكب ذوات الأحوال المتغيرة

فضياء الشمس والقمر لا يثبتوا على حال ، بينمت الله هو هو ليس فيه تغيير 

+++ وهو بالتالى يدعو أيوب لأن يعتقد فى الله خيراً ، وهو له كل الحق فى ذلك ، ولكنه هنا يتهم أيوب بأنه لا يُحسن الظن بالله ، فمن هنا كان العيب فى كلامه


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أما عن قصده من كلامه
> 
> فلا يمكن أن يكون أن الكواكب شريرة ، لأن الشر هو من الخطية ، وليس فى مقدور الجماد أن يصنع خطية ، وبالتالى فلا يمكن أن يكون معنى كلامه هكذا
> 
> ...




وضحت الصورة اخويا مكرم بالنسبة لهذه الجزئية
شكرا جزيلا لك ولسعة صدرك

نقطة اخيرة
هل هذة النصوص تحديدا يتمحص عنها فكرة أن كل مخلوق (حي) هو غير نقي في نظر الرب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*

*الرد ( للدكتور هولى بايبل)

لحقيقه ان المشكك يقارن اعداد بدون فهم ولذلك اقسم الرد الي كالعاده

جزء لغوي

وتاريخي

وقائل الاعداد

وايضا المعني المقصود



اولا لغويا



اولا العدد في سفر التكوين يقول

1: 14 و قال الله لتكن انوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار و الليل و تكون لايات و اوقات و ايام و سنين
1: 15 و تكون انوارا في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض و كان كذلك
1: 16 فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الاكبر لحكم النهار و النور الاصغر لحكم الليل و النجوم
1: 17 و جعلها الله في جلد السماء لتنير على الارض
1: 18 و لتحكم على النهار و الليل و لتفصل بين النور و الظلمة و راى الله ذلك انه حسن
ونجد ان الكلمه المستخدمه في وصف المنظومه هي كلمة حسن

H2896
טוב
ṭôb
tobe
From H2895; good (as an adjective) in the widest sense; used likewise as a noun, both in the masculine and the feminine, the singular and the plural (good, a good or good thing, a good man or woman; the good, goods or good things, good men or women), also as an adverb (well): - beautiful, best, better, bountiful, cheerful, at ease, X fair (word), (be in) favour, fine, glad, good (deed, -lier, liest, -ly, -ness, -s), graciously, joyful, kindly, kindness, liketh (best), loving, merry, X most, pleasant, + pleaseth, pleasure, precious, prosperity, ready, sweet, wealth, welfare, (be) well ([-favoured]).
حسن يستخدم بمعني حسن لوصف اشياء كثير رجل امراه او فعل او صفه جيد سعيد مسعد محبوب مبارك جميل جيد

وهي لا تعني الطهاره

اما العدد في ايوب

سفر أيوب 15: 15

هُوَذَا قِدِّيسُوهُ لاَ يَأْتَمِنُهُمْ، وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ غَيْرُ طَاهِرَةٍ بِعَيْنَيْهِ،

وكلمة طاهر التي اتت منفية

H2141
זכך
zâkak
zaw-kak'
A primitive root (compare H2135); to be transparent or clean (physically or morally): - be (make) clean, be pure (-r).

شفاف نظيف نقي

وبهذا نجد ان الكلمتين لا يضادوا بعضهم بل هم ليس لهم علاقه ببعض

فلو وصفت انسان انه ذكي ومره اخري وصفته بانه خائن هذان صفتان ليستا متضادتان فكلمة حسن لا تضاد كلمة طاهر

ومن هذا نستنتج ان لا يوجد اي اساس للشبهة



ثانيا تاريخيا



الاعدد الاول ذكر في سفر التكوين في بداية الخليقه في اليوم الرابع اي قبل خلق الانسان بيومين من الحقب الزمنية وكان كل شيئ جميل

1: 19 و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما رابعا
اما العدد في سفر ايوب فهو بعد ذلك الزمان بكثير بعد خلق الانسان وحدوث الخطيه وبدئ تغير الطبيعه ودخول الشر

3: 17 و قال لادم لانك سمعت لقول امراتك و اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك قائلا لا تاكل منها ملعونة الارض بسببك بالتعب تاكل منها كل ايام حياتك
3: 18 و شوكا و حسكا تنبت لك و تاكل عشب الحقل
3: 19 بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها لانك تراب و الى تراب تعود
وطرد الانسان من الجنه وتدنيس الارض بدم هابيل لما قتله قايين

4: 11 فالان ملعون انت من الارض التي فتحت فاها لتقبل دم اخيك من يدك
4: 12 متى عملت الارض لا تعود تعطيك قوتها تائها و هاربا تكون في الارض
وانتشرت الخطيه جدا في الارض

ولعن الارض والارض تتاثر بالسماء للزراعه فبدل ما كان الانسان ياكل من اشجار الجنه وكان لا يتعب في السقي لان

سفر التكوين 2: 6

ثُمَّ كَانَ ضَبَابٌ يَطْلَعُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَيَسْقِي كُلَّ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ.

اصبح الانسان يزرع ويعرق فحتي الجو تغير والحاله اختلفت فالمنظومه التي كانت حسنه تغيرت

ولهذا فالعددين يتكلمون عن توقيت زمني مختلف تماما فلا يصلح ان اقارن السماء وحالتها قبل الخطيه وبعدها



الجزء الثالث من القائل هذه الاعداد



في سفر التكوين المتكلم هو الله وكل كلامه صدق وحق ودقيق



اما المتكلم في في هذا العدد في سفر ايوب 15: 15 هو اليفاز التيماني

15: 1 فاجاب اليفاز التيماني و قال

وهو من اصدقاء ايوب وجاء لتعزيته عن المصائب التي حلت به ولكن كلامه كتعزيه متعب فقال له ايوب

سفر أيوب 16: 2

«قَدْ سَمِعْتُ كَثِيرًا مِثْلَ هذَا. مُعَزُّونَ مُتْعِبُونَ كُلُّكُمْ!

واخطا كثيرا في كلامه وبسبب اخطاؤه هو واصدقاؤه عاتبهم الرب علي عدم حكمتهم في الكلام

سفر ايوب 42

42: 7 و كان بعدما تكلم الرب مع ايوب بهذا الكلام ان الرب قال لاليفاز التيماني قد احتمى غضبي عليك و على كلا صاحبيك لانكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي ايوب
42: 8 و الان فخذوا لانفسكم سبعة ثيران و سبعة كباش و اذهبوا الى عبدي ايوب و اصعدوا محرقة لاجل انفسكم و عبدي ايوب يصلي من اجلكم لاني ارفع وجهه لئلا اصنع معكم حسب حماقتكم لانكم لم تقولوا في الصواب كعبدي ايوب
42: 9 فذهب اليفاز التيماني و بلدد الشوحي و صوفر النعماتي و فعلوا كما قال الرب لهم و رفع الرب وجه ايوب
فرغم انه يريد ان يصف الرب بصفات جميله ولكنه اخطا في التعبير كثيرا وساشرح ذلك في الجزء الرابع



الجزء الرابع المعني المقصود من كل عدد



وابدا اولا بالعدد في سفر ايوب فاليفاز يريد ان يرد علي ايوب الذي يصف نفسه بانه بار امام الله ويعاتب الرب فدافع اليفاز عن طهارة الرب ونقاوته وقارن طهارة الرب بالكواكب والاقمار وهو صحيح الله بالطبع اطهر من خلائقه بما فيها السماء والكواكب ولكن هو غرضه لكي يقول لايوب انه غير طاهر بطريقه غير مباشره

15: 2 العل الحكيم يجيب عن معرفة باطلة و يملا بطنه من ريح شرقية
15: 3 فيحتج بكلام لا يفيد و باحاديث لا ينتفع بها
15: 4 اما انت فتنافي المخافة و تناقض التقوى لدى الله
15: 5 لان فمك يذيع اثمك و تختار لسان المحتالين
15: 6 ان فمك يستذنبك لا انا و شفتاك تشهدان عليك
15: 7 اصورت اول الناس ام ابدئت قبل التلال
15: 8 هل تنصت في مجلس الله او قصرت الحكمة على نفسك
15: 9 ماذا تعرفه و لا نعرفه نحن و ماذا تفهم و ليس هو عندنا
15: 10 عندنا الشيخ و الاشيب اكبر اياما من ابيك
15: 11 اقليلة عندك تعزيات الله و الكلام معك بالرفق
15: 12 لماذا ياخذك قلبك و لماذا تختلج عيناك
15: 13 حتى ترد على الله و تخرج من فيك اقوالا
15: 14 من هو الانسان حتى يزكو او مولود المراة حتى يتبرر
15: 15 هوذا قديسوه لا ياتمنهم و السماوات غير طاهرة بعينيه
15: 16 فبالحري مكروه و فاسد الانسان الشارب الاثم كالماء
فهو رغم انه يقول بعض الكلام جميل ولكن هدفه الاسائه الي ايوب في فكره

والله كامل في كل شئ وقدرته علي الخلق كامله وهذا اعتقد شئ متفق عليه ولكن الله عندما يخلق رغم انه قادر علي كل شئ فهو يخلق بارادته كائنات غير كامله لانه لو خلق مخلوقات كامله فهو يخلق الهه وهذا بالطبع شئ لا يعمله الله لان الله واحد فقط

سفر التثنية 6: 4

«اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

ولهذا لا يوجد مخلوق مهما كان كامل امام الله

ولهذا وصف السماء بانها حسنه ولكن مقارنه بطهارة الله هي غير طاهره رغم ان المقارنه غير صحيحه لان الله لا يقارن بخلائقه

وحتي في وصف السماوات انها حسنه فبالفعل منظومة الخلق حسنه جدا ومنظمه جدا تشهد علي عمل الله الرائع وقدرته علي تنظيم كل شئ ولكن يوجد هناك درجات في الحسن فالانسان كان درجته قبل ان يخطئ افضل لان الرب قال عند خلق الانسان ان عمل الله حسن جدا

1: 31 و راى الله كل ما عمله فاذا هو حسن جدا و كان مساء و كان صباح يوما سادسا
وبالطبع الله احسن من اي شئ فهو الكامل في حسنه ولكن كل شئ مخلوق مهما كان حسن فهو غير كامل في حسنه



والملخص

اولا صفة الحسن لا تضاد صفة عدم الطهاره ثانيا وصف السماء انها حسنه هذا قبل الخطيه التي افسدت كل شئ ثالثا المتكلم في سفر ايوب هو اليفاز الغير حكيم في كلامه ولكن بالفعل الله اطهر من كل شئ واحسن من كل شئ فمهما بلغت السموات من الحسن النسبي بمقارنتها بالله هي غير كامله في الحسن او الطهاره لان الله الحسن والطهاره المطلقه

ولهذا لا يوجد تناقض الا لمن لم يفهم الاعداد من المشككين



واخيرا المعني الروحي



من تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب



وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ غَيْرُ طَاهِرَةٍ بِعَيْنَيْهِ" [15]
يستخدم الله قديسيه وملائكته، لكنه لا يأتمنهم على خلاص الإنسان، إذ هم ليسوا كفاة لتحقيق الخلاص. إن كانت النجوم تحسب غير منيرة بجوار الشمس فماذا تكون السماوات بجوار خالقها؟
v لا يمكن أن يُوجد أحد طاهر من دنسٍ في عيني الله، ليس أحد مهما قصرت أيامه (راجع أي 14: 4-5). "السماوات غير طاهرة بعينيه" (أي 15:15)، "إلى ملائكته ينسب حماقة" (أي 4: 18). لماذا أقول كل هذا؟ إن كانت السماوات ليست طاهرة، وحتى ملائكته ليسوا بلا خطأ، كم بالأكثر يوجد الشر في أفكار البشر؟ أين أولئك الذين يقولون: "ابعدوا عني، فإني طاهر" (راجع إش 65: 5 LXX؛ لو 5: 8). نحن نعلم أننا نعاني يومًا فيومًا مما في أفكارنا، حتى أننا نستحي ونشعر بالخجل أن نعلنها. كثيرون لم يرتكبوا خطايا خطيرة، وآخرون لم يخطئوا بلسانهم قط، لكن لا يوجد بين البشر من لم يخطئ بالفكر، لذلك يقول المرتل: "لأن فكر الإنسان يعترف لك"[747].
v "وأخضع كل شيء تحت قدميه" (أف 1:22)... لماذا كل الأشياء؟ لماذا يُقال إن الملائكة والسلاطين والقوات وكل القوات الأخرى الذين لم يعارضوا الرب قط أنهم يوضعون تحت قدميه؟ يبدو الأمر غامضًا. لكن الإجابة على ذلك هو أنه لا يوجد قط من هو بلا خطية. "الكواكب ذاتها غير طاهرة بعينيه" [15]، وكل خليقة ترتعب عند مجيء الرب... يوجد تفسير آخر وهو أن "كل" لا تشير إلى الجميع بل إلى أولئك الذين هم موضوع الجدال. وذلك كما يقول قائل: "كل المواطنين صرخوا"، لا يعني بهذا أنه لم يوجد أحد قط صامت، وإنما قيل هذا عن الغالبية التي تطغي على الأقلية[748].
القديس جيروم
v "هوذا قديسون ليس بينهم أحد غير متغير، والسماوات ليست بطاهرة في عينيه". إنه يكرر اسم "السماوات" التي أشير إليها بلقب "القديسين". مكتوب عن هؤلاء القديسين عينهم: "السماوات تحدث بمجد الله" (مز 19: 1). هؤلاء الذين بالطبيعة التغير لائق بهم. ولكن متى رغبوا بجدية أن يلتصقوا دومًا بالحق غير المتغير، فبالتصاقهم به يأتون إلى العبر (الحياة السماوية) ليصيروا غير متغيرين...
لأنه ما هو هذا التغير سوى نوع من الموت؟ إذ يغير الشيء إلى شيء آخر، وكأنه يقتل ما كان ليصير إلى ما لم يكن عليه. قيل عن خالق كل الأشياء: "الذي وحده له عدم الموت" (1تي 6: 16)، بكونه هو وحده غير المتغير في ذاته. كُتب عنه في يعقوب: "ليس عنده تغيير ولا ظل دوران" (يع 1: 17). لأن التغير ذاته هو ظل...
حسنًا قيل هنا: "السماوات ليست بطاهرة في عينيه"، فإنها بذاتها أمام معرفة الله الدقيقة، حتى الكارزون بالطهارة لا يمكن أن يكونوا كاملين. كما يشهد بذلك يوحنا القائل: "إن قلنا إنه ليس لنا خطية نُضل أنفسنا، وليس الحق فينا" (1يو1: 8). إن كان من بين القديسين لا يوجد أحد غير متغير، والسماوات ليست طاهرة في عينيه، فمن يدعي لنفسه أنه ممارس للبرّ؟
البابا غريغوريوس (الكبير)


والمجد لله دائما*


----------



## MAJI (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*




اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> وضحت الصورة اخويا مكرم بالنسبة لهذه الجزئية





اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك ولسعة صدرك
> 
> نقطة اخيرة
> هل هذة النصوص تحديدا يتمحص عنها فكرة أن كل مخلوق (حي) هو غير نقي في نظر الرب


هل يستوي الفخاري مع ما يصنعه حتى لو كان المصنوع تحفة فنية رائعة وفريدة؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (4 يونيو 2011)

*رد: ما المقصود من هذا النص*



اين الحقيقة ؟ قال:


> وضحت الصورة اخويا مكرم بالنسبة لهذه الجزئية
> شكرا جزيلا لك ولسعة صدرك
> 
> نقطة اخيرة
> هل هذة النصوص تحديدا يتمحص عنها فكرة أن كل مخلوق (حي) هو غير نقي في نظر الرب



++++++++++++++++++

المقارنة هنا ليست بطريقة أن الخالق خلق شيئاً رديئاً

بل بطريقة أن الخليقة لاتُقارن بخالقها

فالخالق دائماً أفضل وأعظم بملايين المرات

وهذه الفكرة مهمة فى دحض عبادة المخلوقات دون الخالق ، فلو كانوا على قدم المساواة ، لجاز أن تُعبد المخلوقات

ولكن لأن الخالق فوق جميع المخلوقات بما لا يُقارن ، لذلك كانت عبادة المخلوقات خطأُ وخطية وحماقة .... إلخ


----------



## أَمَة (6 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء إختيار العنوان المناسب للموضوع
الذي يدل على محتواه
وهذا يسهل البحث عنه للسائل  نفسه إذا اراد الروج الى الموضوع
والى غيره من الباحثين

*لقد تم تغيير العنوان الى:*
*ما هو تفسير سفر ايوب الأصحاح 25*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (6 يونيو 2011)

ابن الحقيقه هسالك سؤال وبعدين هجاوبك
بس عايز تترك العصبيه

هو القمر يضى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
بمعنى هل مصدر للنور؟؟؟​


----------



## اين الحقيقة ؟ (6 يونيو 2011)

> هو القمر يضى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟؟
> بمعنى هل مصدر للنور؟؟؟*
> *


*
**

القمر لا يضيء بل يستمد أو يعكس نوره من الشمس وهذا ما يؤكده النص*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (6 يونيو 2011)

سامحونى إخوتى جميعاً

فلنركز على نقطة واحدة لعدم التشتت

وبإسلوب الإخوة وليس الأعداء ، فالعدو هو إبليس فقط


----------



## أَمَة (7 يونيو 2011)

*يغلق الموضوع*

*بغد أن تشتت بما فيه الكفاية:*​
*بدأ بالسؤال عن سفر أيوب*​
*تحول الى صورة الله*​
*ثم الى المولود من المرأة*​
*لذلك تم نقل 49 مشاركة (خمس صفحات)*
*كلها عن المولوم من المرأة *
*الى موضوع منفصل بعنوان*


*هل هناك نص صريح وواضح يثبت أن كل مولود هو مولود غير نقي وخاطيء *


​


----------

